# 3850 with gpu at 840mhz (837mhz)



## Deleted member 24505 (Jan 15, 2008)

Heres my link for my his voltmodded 3850 at 837mhz core nd 999mhz mem

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/dee3a/


The vgpu is set to 1.36vgpu


----------



## choppy (Jan 15, 2008)

thats a bastard overclock and a fuck-off rig


----------



## King Wookie (Jan 15, 2008)

Is that on stock cooling?

And who does one bribe to get an idiot's guide on getting an overclock like that?


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jan 16, 2008)

Its under a zalman vf900.Its voltmodded so you wont get a 3850 this far without a pencil/volt mod.


----------

